# International Harvester Refrigerator



## the big dawg (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a very strong lead on one................... for free.

It belonged to a friends mother who passed recently. He was telling me today that there is an International Harvest chest freezer in the basement and it still works like a charm. Then he said they also had a non working IH refrig that does not work. He thinks it is metal inside but I will find out soon.

Thinking all I need to do is find a way to install a nice firebox on it and I will have a pretty nice sized verrtical smoker.

He said a neighbor of theirs made on using a refrig and a couple hot plates.

I am not wanting an electric smoker.


----------



## morkdach (Jul 19, 2009)

WHY NOT_ THERE ARE A LOT OF WATT BURNERS HERE_


----------



## mossymo (Jul 20, 2009)

You can purchase the side firebox for a Char-Griller Smokin Pro and mount it. They run about $80 and can find them on sale sometimes for $55; or can always make one.....


----------



## the big dawg (Jul 22, 2009)

When we are at the river there is no electrical hook up so this would be out of the question.

Nothing wrong with being a "watt burner" but it is not always feesable for my use.

Still have not seen the refrig but it was made in 1951. They said it worked until about 5 years ago.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Gas, charcoal?  Either one be perty easy ta do.  Ifin it's that old should be all metal, but, ya wanna check, some them was filled with paper fer the insulation.


----------



## meat hunter (Jul 22, 2009)

If  your lookin at a propane conversion, I am doing mine with the used side burner off an old grill. Got that idea from someone on here who said it worked great. You could also try one of those single cast iron burners that are made for camping. Mine has a hold cut in the bottom and the burner fits in it and just below the opening. I have a valve on the side that is preset so  the temps inside are always the same. I will use mine for making sausage and jerky only. My reverse flow for everything else.


----------



## the big dawg (Aug 2, 2009)

Got it home today.

Turns out it is a hotpoint built about 1950 or 51. Metal inside appears to be painted white.

Anyone else converted a frig to a wwod/charcoal smoker?

Do I need to burn the inside out?

I was going to use alum. angle stock for the shelf brackets and self tapping screws to position them. Wonder if I can find some over racks the same width. Probably not a good idea to use the refrig racks that came in it - I think they are chromed.

Also going to remove all the electrical and compressor equipment off of it. Interior freezer compartment. anything with weight and no function.

Plan is to have some sort of stove pipe with a flue damper coming out of the center of the top. For smoke I am thinking about buying a side fire bow at Menards made by Charbroil (I think) attach it to the side and have a hole cut for the smole to travel into the refrig - and then out to top.


----------

